# Starting to work with black and white



## wsmith96 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi,
I shot these images with a T1i and a EF-S 60mm macro. I've piddled with black and white, but these were processed in lightroom along with Nik's silver efex pro. Let me know what you think!


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 9, 2013)

Actually, my guitar goes to 11 ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice and sharp. I am shooting more B/W these days. Sometimes there is just something special about B/W


----------



## Brand B (Jun 20, 2013)

I really like the first one. The two aspects that make it stand out for me were that you captured the way fender decals "float" just above the woodgrain in the clear coat, and the way the strings going out of focus give a visual cue similar to them vibrating (even though they don't on the head).

On the second one, I would have like to see you shift your POV plane around a bit so that one of the screwheads, or something was in focus as well as the pot knob. I still like it though.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 20, 2013)

nice guitar man. I'm into guitars also but more on the classical side.  BTW, nice BWs. I like them.


----------



## GuyF (Jun 20, 2013)

Headstock shot is nicely done. When taking close up shots make sure the subject is _clean_ i.e. you remove all the protective plastic from the scratch plate *including* the hard to get to bits under the volume/tone controls!

How are those Lace Sensors working out for ya?


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 8, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Headstock shot is nicely done. When taking close up shots make sure the subject is _clean_ i.e. you remove all the protective plastic from the scratch plate *including* the hard to get to bits under the volume/tone controls!
> 
> How are those Lace Sensors working out for ya?



they are gold lace sensors and they work out fine for me. A while back I was looking to change the bridge pickup with a red lace sensor, but decided not to do it.


----------



## petach (Sep 16, 2013)

I like these a lot, they have a sort of creamy 60's tone to them. Very nice indeed.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice photos and i love BW. Still, I think Macros seem more interesting in color. BW macros work well with really closeup abstract objects e.g. 

http://pelfusion.com/media/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/macro_photography_25.jpg


----------

